# aftermarket/OEM prop for older Merc. 9.8



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I bought an older outboard without a prop. It's an '82 and calls for a 8.5" Diamater x 8" pitch, 3 blade aluminum. Where can I find a reasonable aftermarket prop for around $75 or less that will closely match? Is Black Diamond any good? Thanks


----------

